# Here is a chuckle for you.



## HalfSmoked (Apr 27, 2021)

If you were a sailor you would say any port in a storm.
So if your hungry do what you have to do.








Or a redneck is always a redneck.
Enjoy

Warren


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 27, 2021)

Necessity is the fruit of mother invention


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 27, 2021)

Yup have to agree.

Warren


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 27, 2021)

Minimalist cooking at it's best. Plenty of grill space that's for sure!

John


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 27, 2021)

I'll bet they turned out pretty good.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 27, 2021)

got to do what ya got to do to get it done.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 27, 2021)

A man has got to eat after working hard cutting wood.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 27, 2021)

Sure hope they hadn't painted that tail gate/ramp.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 27, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Sure hope they hadn't painted that tail gate/ramp.  LOL.
> Gary


Or galvanized


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks for all the comments and likes the are all appreciated.

Warren


----------

